# 39 day cycle, when do you ovulate?



## Jerenet

Curious question, for any women who have a 39-40 day cycle, what day do you typically ovulate?


----------



## bonsaibaybee

I usually have a 34-35 day cycle and I usually ovulate on day 20-21...

I know it's not the 39-40 day that you were looking for, but I figured I was close enough :)


----------



## Jerenet

yes, close enough :) Thank you. Im hoping Im considered "normal" and that with your guys' help I can get a better understanding of my own cycle


----------



## bonsaibaybee

What helped me out a lot is reading Taking Charge of Your Fertility... it really helped me to decipher what is going on and helped me feel more knowledgeable and like I'm doing everything I can to help us get pregnant. I really am so glad I stumbled across it because it is my TTC lifesaver, especially since I used to think I was always pregnant when my cycle was past the "normal" 28 day cycle... :)


----------



## Jerenet

cool, thank you!


----------



## clarepe

i am on a 38 day cycle and according to ovualations sticks this month i have ovualted the past 4 days so day 20-24 if this helps x


----------



## arpeters

I have read that you ovulate around 14 days before the end of your cycle. If your cycle is 28 days, then you should ov around day 14. If your cycle is 34 days, then you should ovulate around day 20. I hope this helps. :)


----------



## Clareybeary

I have a 37 day cycle and last month I OV'd on day 24 so I am assuming it will be the same this month too. My AF came 15 days after. I never used to have long cycles like this before the pill (been on it for 11 years and this is my 3rd cycle off it and TTC).


----------

